# FR: You're wrong about it



## Maîtreaupôle

Hello all, 

In looking up how to say things like "I think you're wrong about it." or "They're mistaken about that" I never find "Je pense que tu t'y trompes" or "Ils y ont tort". The "y" in such cases seems always to be avoided. Is including it incorrect?


----------



## snarkhunter

Hello,

No, it's wrong in both cases here.
A correct sentence would be (for instance) : "Je pense que tu te trompes _(à ce sujet / là-dessus / sur ça)_".


----------



## Maîtreaupôle

Thanks snarkhunter. I have been assuming there must be something wrong with the phrases I've asked about just because I've never seen them used and sites that provide translations adhere to what you've suggested. What puzzles me is,  "Why are they wrong?" For example, "là-dessus" and "à ce sujet" refer back to something specific that has already been mentioned in a way that (it seems to me) "y" is often used to for.


----------



## olivier68

Effectivement, dans ces deux cas, il n'est pas possible de reprendre ce qui précède par un pronom. Donc, soit on ne rappelle pas l'idée dont on parle si elle est évidente, soit on la rappele en utilisant une construction du type de celles suggérées par snarkhunter.
Pourquoi est-ce impossible ? Je ne sais pas


----------



## Maîtreaupôle

Salut Olivier68,

Pourtant, on trouve que "I will think about it" et "I'll reflect on it" peuvent être rendu en français comme  "Je vais y penser" et "Je vais y réfléchir". Et ces phrases-là ne sont que deux d'un grand nombre d'examples. Pour un anglophone, ça rend l'emploi de "y" - quand s'en servir et quand non - incompréhensible.


----------



## olivier68

Je suis bien d'accord que c'est "incompréhensible" ! C'est vraiment à voir au cas par cas.


----------



## Maîtreaupôle

Et la même chose se répète avec "en".


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme on ne dit pas _se tromper *à* ça_ , mais _se tromper *sur* ça_  et que le complément ne désigne pas un lieu, on ne peut pas pronominaliser le complément avec _y_.

Les autres verbes proposés plus haut se construisent en revanche bien avec _à_ (_penser *à* ça_ , _réfléchir *à* ça_ ), ce qui fait que la pronominalisation en _y_ est possible.


----------



## Bezoard

Maître Capello said:


> Comme on ne dit pas _se tromper *à* ça_ , mais _se tromper *sur* ça_  et que le complément ne désigne pas un lieu, on ne peut pas pronominaliser le complément avec _y_.


On dit pourtant très bien : _Personne ne s'y trompe._
De manière plus complète, TLFi_ :_


> − _En partic._
> ♦ *Se tromper à qqc.*Être victime d'une illusion, se méprendre, en considérant quelque chose. Synon. _se laisser prendre_*._Ne vous y trompez pas! Qu'on ne s'y trompe pas! On pourrait se tromper à son air innocent; impossible de se tromper à ces paroles_. _Ce n'est pas assez de vouloir du bien à ceux qu'on aime, il faut qu'ils ne puissent pas s'y tromper un instant_ (Amiel, _Journal_, 1866, p. 183):
> Quelles que soient les variétés d'espèces qui cohabitent, quelles que soient même les différences extérieures des procédés d'adaptation dont elles usent, il y a dans toute cette population végétale un signalement commun, auquel ne *se trompe* pas un œil exercé. Vidal de La Bl., _Princ. géogr. hum._, 1921, p. 7.
> 
> _Loc._ _C'est à s'y tromper; on s'y tromperait; on peut, on pourrait s'y tromper_. Les apparences sont telles qu'une méprise est possible. _Je m'étonne (...) que vous n'ayez pas compris plus tôt que vous aviez affaire à un homme de génie. (...) On peut s'y tromper, en effet_ (Larbaud, _F. Marquez_, 1911, p. 157)._Par les seules ressources d'une peinture monochrome, il a provoqué l'illusion parfaite d'une statue équestre appliquée avec son socle contre la paroi (...). Virtuosité du réalisme! On pourrait s'y tromper_ (Huyghe, _Dialog. avec visible_, 1955, p. 170)._À s'y tromper_. À tel point qu'une méprise est possible. _Il lui ressemble à s'y tromper_. _Une habile combinaison d'émail imitait à s'y tromper le plumage ocellé de l'oiseau_ (Gautier, _Rom. momie_, 1858, p. 197).


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> On dit pourtant très bien : _Personne ne s'y trompe._


Oui, mais le sens est alors légèrement différent ; il est synonyme de _se méprendre, confondre_, voire _se laisser abuser_, qui n'est pas exactement le sens de _to be wrong about something_.

Quoi qu'il en soit, diriez-vous _Je pense que tu *t'y* trompes_ ? Moi en aucun cas.

Pour une phrase idiomatique, il faut supprimer le complément : _Je pense que tu *te* trompes_.

Ou éventuellement dire : _Je pense que tu *te* trompes à ce sujet._


----------



## Bezoard

Non, dans le contexte exact de la question, je dirais bien sûr comme vous. Mais "tu t'y trompes" est possible et utilisé dans d'autres contextes, comme rappelé par le TLFi. Mais cela tient seulement à l'usage et non à une impossibilité grammaticale.


----------



## Maîtreaupôle

I think my confusion arises because as an English speaker I say things like, “I’d say you’re wrong there”. Also, French speakers say quite correctly things like, “Je vais y réfléchir” or “Je vais y  penser”’which can reasonably  translated into English as “I’ll reflect on that” and “I’ll think about it”.

So, for example, why not translate “You're wrong there” by “Tu y as tort” and “You’re mistaken about it” by “Tu t’y trompes”? given “y” quite commonly and correctly translates as “there” or “about it”. 

So my error as an English speaker is in getting confused not on a point of grammar but on a point of idiomatic differences between the two languages. Thus, there’s no grammar rule to solve my problem. It’s a question of recognizing differences in idiom “cas  par cas” as olivier68 noted in #6.


----------



## dojibear

Maîtreaupôle said:


> Thus, there’s no grammar rule to solve my problem.


Isn't the grammar rule "Don't use English grammar in French"?

English is similar to French in many ways, which sometimes causes people to think the same word patterns can be used. 
But they really are different languages. Using English grammar with French words is a mistake.


----------



## Maîtreaupôle

No, because "Don't use English grammar in French" is not a rule: it's an extremely broad generalization of dubious application.


----------



## dojibear

I thought it was an implied meta-rule for all languages:

- don't use English grammar in French
- don't use Italian grammar in Arabic
- don't use Japanese grammar in German
- don't use Spanish grammar in Chinese

Isn't that implied by the terms "French grammar" and "English grammar"?


----------

